# Cleaning Grout Lines



## ohiohomedoctor

meggamine said:


> I'm not in your trade and it wasn't worth the trouble, wasn't worth your crazy silver-trowel fees, until I offered to somewhat restore it using:
> 
> PHOSPHORIC ACID
> 
> And! It's working well


What does that mean?


----------



## Bill_Vincent

You keep at it, and sooner more than later, it'll bite you on the a$$, and the worst is it'll bite the trade as a whole, too. jerks like you keep doing garbage work, and then people blame it on the tile, and use other finishes. I'm one of the more expensive installers in my area, but I'm also one of the busiest, and have been for the last few years, because people know that they're getting exactly what I say I'm selling. You? you couldn't possibly do the kind of work I do for 400% less, and still have the same quality of workmanship. People get what they pay for, and you prove the old addage that there's one born every day. Otherwise you'd be out of business.


----------



## meggamine

I'm not doing the work you do; I'm doing something people can afford. Re-grouting is out of reach for many customers. I know this is hard to understand as you've always had money, but sometimes things just cost too much, or carry too much liability.

When oxygen bleach, alkaline cleaner, and everything else fails, use phosphoric acid or, if you have a mansion, hire Bill_Vincent to re-grout for you. Seriously, Bill is talking about thousands of dollars worth of work. Bill, I think I see the world through fewer zeros than you.


----------



## Bill_Vincent

THOUSANDS??? what universe di you come from? And as for always having money? Mister, I did my time too, picking up bottles and cans to feed my kids! You're a pretty presumptuous little turd. You think just because I've been successful that I had it handed to me? I was given nothing. I just didn't cry about it. I DID something about it.

I'm done with this no dink SOB.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Grumpy tonight Bill eh?


----------



## angus242

No, he's just allergic to BS.


----------



## meggamine

I'm female. And your argument is complete nonsense. You say "don't do the work" and then you say "do something about it." This thread is about cleaning grout lines, not re-grouting. You're telling people NOT to do something, in a DO-it-yourself forum. 

Phosphoric acid and a copper brush is the only method that has worked on these nasty grout lines. I've tried oxygen bleach and alkaline cleaner; didn't make a mark. The stains appear to be rust, I suppose the grout contains tiny bits of iron??


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Wrong forum. I think you need our sister site diytalk.com


----------



## angus242

Enough. Very old thread. Too much bickering. Definitely too much misinformation.


----------

